# Old School Subs No questions asked...just lookie at what I found FR Subs



## Wayne-o (Oct 30, 2007)

OK everyone...my company is about 22 acres in size...and I started building my new daily driver car last week...you know was bouncing around here asking some questions getting into some altercations with other forum posters...sorry bout all that folks  I KID I KID...

anywhooos...

so I am working away on a UNIX box and the shipping guy brings me my Cadence Amps and components the other day and says...'Juane...stoppis by de officea tomorrow gotz somting to chow joo'...great guy but cant speak English for ****...he still a great dude salt of the earth type guy. None the less. 

So I get into my little golf cart and take off today for the shipping area. 

I go back into the stock room where Roberto is and he walks me back to a cage opens it up and says 'In de bak corner der is some es speakers if joo want dem'. 

So I say to myself...'WTH why not let me look at them see what the ish he is talking about.'

I started to laugh at what I was seeing...

Check them out... rocking the old school 2003 RF Sub-woofer flash back...

2- 18" RFP-1418's BNIB...sitting for the last 5 years. 


*Sensitivity of 93db at 1 watt...nice! lol...*


















*Pardon me...does this subwoofer make my head look small?* 









*'Say Baby...is that the foot long?' 'And then some!!"...*









*A bit of dust after being cooped up...but that will clean up well...*









so yeah found two of these monsters...gotta figure out just what the heck to do with them...I am thinking of taking one and making it into a home subwoofer...the damn 4ft^3 needed make it a challenge for anything else...either that or I can always use one as a BOAT!!!

Just thought you guys might enjoy some old school Rockford Fosgate Stuff


----------



## BobG (Dec 8, 2006)

Hell yeah! LOL. Wow, that's old school.


----------



## XC-C30 (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice sandwich  Is it as oldskool as the subs? lol


----------



## captainobvious (Mar 11, 2006)

yeah, they're biiig.


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Those are CONSIDERABLY older than 03. Think 96,97-ish.


----------



## ZoNtO (Sep 20, 2005)

Somebody hit the bass overcompensation jackpot! Nice dude! Put one in the car just to see how it sounds for sure!


----------



## Thumper26 (Sep 23, 2005)

awesome find. i'd love to IB a pair of those...


----------



## agentk98 (Oct 31, 2006)

Gotta be 96+ish!  IB FTW!


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

no you wouldn't. they suck something fierce in IB. The DVCs were ok IB but the Punch Powers absolutely ROCKED IB.


----------



## Wayne-o (Oct 30, 2007)

I was specin' them out as I got home tonight....I'd love to throw them in the trunk of my honda civic just as a joke...I might mock up something thing as I am putting everything together...I think I just have the 8ft^3 needed for the subs...lol. 4 each. I think after messing around with them I will more then likely store one for old time sake and the other is going to become a home theater sub SVS style.


----------



## KAP (Mar 18, 2007)

Man, I just posted about digging out my old Kicker C-12a and how good that thing sounds. Im tellin ya old school is the best.


----------



## Hardwrkr (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome find! That model lineup was some excellent sounding RF drivers.


----------

